# Pick me a tie for a seersucker suit off BB, please



## marlinspike (Jun 4, 2007)

I lost the tie I wear with my blue stripe seersucker suit two summers ago (never returned to the hotel front desk, so I guess somewhere in a Palm Beach a hotel employee is enjoying it, because I remembered exactly where I left it as I boarded my plane). I kept hoping BB would bring it back, but they haven't. It was a lot like a BB #3, but the small stripe was slightly thicker than it is on the #3, and it was bounded by two very thin stripes.

I have a BB $20 card, and they have their semi-annual sale, so I'm just going to get something. I'm thinking about just getting the pastel blue/pink BB#3. Anybody have a different recommendation?

The one thing I'll say is don't say solid red (because I know that's coming). I find it too unimaginative.


----------



## eyedoc2180 (Nov 19, 2006)

BB's Argyle and Sutherland in blue/green/gold works for me. I have a no-name medium blue tie with light blue polka dots that gets nice remarks. Paisley...hmmm.....I can't work it with the ones I have, but there has to be one out there..........Open-collar on a Saturday in the office is best of all!


----------



## Grenadier (Dec 24, 2008)

I just got this one and quite like it:


----------



## 32rollandrock (May 1, 2008)

No one is going to agree on this.

FWIW, I favor bow ties, even though, as Patrick notes, you will be labeled the Good Humor man by many. I, personally, don't care. In any event, seersucker is a statement that doesn't need to be made any louder, I think, with an excessively patterned tie. I'd avoid stripes. I'd avoid madras. You couldn't go wrong, I don't think, with a navy Churchill dot. Please stick with white shirt. This one isn't a bad option, IMHO:

https://www.brooksbrothers.com/IWCa...olor=Blue&sort_by=&sectioncolor=&sectionsize=


----------



## Valkyrie (Aug 27, 2009)

I second the idea of madras; perfect for seersucker and summer. Pastels are particularly nice, though any madras works.

I also have a gray emblematic with woven pink flamingos that goes pretty well. Seersucker itself has an element of humor (no?) and so picking that up with slightly more frivolous tie alternatives is good.


----------



## TommyDawg (Jan 6, 2008)

marlinspike said:


> The one thing I'll say is don't say solid red (because I know that's coming). I find it too unimaginative.


Would anyone here really suggest that? Egads...


----------



## Charles74 (May 2, 2010)

I agree with 32rollandrock. You can't go wrong with a bow tie and, yes, the white shirt works best


----------



## marlinspike (Jun 4, 2007)

TommyDawg said:


> Would anyone here really suggest that? Egads...


It's an old school thing, along the same lines as pants with crabs on them.


----------



## ArtVandalay (Apr 29, 2010)

Has anyone worn one of BB's reversable bow ties?

I'm considering purchasing this madras/seersucker reversable: https://www.brooksbrothers.com/IWCa...LUE-WHITE&sort_by=&sectioncolor=&sectionsize=

With the reverse pattern being visible behind the front of the tie, is that considered a faux-pas?


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Mar 10, 2008)

How about a BB#1 in either navy and light blue or green and light blue?
https://www.brooksbrothers.com/IWCatProductPage.process?Merchant_Id=1&Section_Id=211&Product_Id=829316&Parent_Id=210&default_color=Green-light-blue&sort_by=&sectioncolor=&sectionsize=


----------



## marlinspike (Jun 4, 2007)

I ended up going with the #3. Not that I was ignoring everybody, I guess it's just hard to teach an old dog new tricks. The one I had was just like the #3 with light blue and pink, only the pink was bordered with thin white lines.


----------



## eyedoc2180 (Nov 19, 2006)

32rollandrock said:


> Please stick with white shirt.


For a while I felt this way, but recently I've used a yellow OCBD with the aforementioned Argyle and Sutherland tie, or perhaps BB's horizontal-stripe blue and gold offering. Beloved blue OCBD looks awful, as does pink.


----------



## Caesars0331 (Jun 23, 2009)

eyedoc2180 said:


> . Beloved blue OCBD looks awful, as does pink.


lmao. WRONG!!

White shirt...blue shirt...yellow shirt...pink shirt...whatever...they all look great..No need to over think something simple like that.

Bow tie, sure. Long tie, sure. Striped, dots, madras, solid....sure. Dont worry. Seersucker is very easy and hard to mess up, imo.


----------



## eyedoc2180 (Nov 19, 2006)

Caesars0331 said:


> lmao. Wrong!!!


What can I say. To this Eye, the blues don't work together, and the pink isn't much better. (This is PRL's version of pink, which is bolder than BB's.) As you said, "imo."


----------



## marlinspike (Jun 4, 2007)

I don't see anything working with seersucker other than a white shirt myself.


----------



## marlinspike (Jun 4, 2007)

The tie arrived, and the colors are substantially more bold than expected. If anybody can find me a tie like the one below (which I liked, and lost), or if you could tell me which BB design this is so I know what to search for, I'd be very grateful


----------



## marlinspike (Jun 4, 2007)

It looks like what I want is a BB #2, but that color combination is nowhere to be found.
I may just keep this. What do you guys think? To me, the colors look way too bold for seersucker.


----------



## naylor (May 31, 2007)

marlinspike said:


> The tie arrived, and the colors are substantially more bold than expected. If anybody can find me a tie like the one below (which I liked, and lost), or if you could tell me which BB design this is so I know what to search for, I'd be very grateful


Does it need to be BB? Vineyard Vines has something very similar.


----------



## marlinspike (Jun 4, 2007)

naylor said:


> Does it need to be BB? Vineyard Vines has something very similar.


Holy Carp Fish! Thank you, thank you, thank you!


----------



## naylor (May 31, 2007)

marlinspike said:


> Holy Carp Fish! Thank you, thank you, thank you!


First place I looked was Ben Silver, that's where I got this one, but they're gone. Then I remembered that I almost bought that one from VV.


----------



## JDDY (Mar 18, 2006)

marlinspike said:


> I don't see anything working with seersucker other than a white shirt myself.


dk blue end on end, navy tie


----------



## GBR (Aug 10, 2005)

marlinspike said:


> I lost the tie I wear with my blue stripe seersucker suit two summers ago (never returned to the hotel front desk, so I guess somewhere in a Palm Beach a hotel employee is enjoying it, because I remembered exactly where I left it as I boarded my plane). I kept hoping BB would bring it back, but they haven't. It was a lot like a BB #3, but the small stripe was slightly thicker than it is on the #3, and it was bounded by two very thin stripes.
> 
> I have a BB $20 card, and they have their semi-annual sale, so I'm just going to get something. I'm thinking about just getting the pastel blue/pink BB#3. Anybody have a different recommendation?
> 
> The one thing I'll say is don't say solid red (because I know that's coming). I find it too unimaginative.


"The tie": Surely you do not simply have one single tie to wear with each suit? That is beyond words and then "two summers ago", have you not worn it since?

Then asking others to choose it - why oh why can you not dress yourself? Any grown man that needs assistance really should give that some thought.


----------



## marlinspike (Jun 4, 2007)

GBR said:


> "The tie": Surely you do not simply have one single tie to wear with each suit? That is beyond words and then "two summers ago", have you not worn it since?
> 
> Then asking others to choose it - why oh why can you not dress yourself? Any grown man that needs assistance really should give that some thought.


No, I don't only have one tie for each suit; however, for my seersucker suits I do only have one tie for each. A tie that goes with seersucker tends to only go with seersucker, and I find there is really one best tie for each seersucker color (or rather, all the best ties for each seersucker color are too similar to bother buying more than one).

But you're right, I didn't manage to wear my seersucker last year. I was starting at a new place and didn't see a need to do anything that wouldn't blend in while just starting out.

I do manage to dress myself, I just couldn't find a tie that I actually liked with the suit, so was trying to see if others had any suggestions that I was overlooking, or if, ideally and as actually resulted, someone could find the tie I wanted at some store I don't frequent.

The next time you lay your hands on your keyboard, I suggest you do so with a little more tact, so you don't give the impression that your entire country must be made up of chavs.


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

I agree with Batman on the BB #1 but I'd choose the gold with black stripes or the yellow with blue stripes. https://www.brooksbrothers.com/IWCa...light-blue&sort_by=&sectioncolor=&sectionsize


----------



## GBR (Aug 10, 2005)

marlinspike said:


> any suggestions that I was overlooking, or if, ideally and as actually resulted, someone could find the tie I wanted at some store I don't frequent.
> 
> The next time you lay your hands on your keyboard, I suggest you do so with a little more tact, so you don't give the impression that your entire country must be made up of chavs.


Mercifully it is made up of rather more decisive people than your good self.


----------



## marlinspike (Jun 4, 2007)

GBR said:


> Mercifully it is made up of rather more decisive people than your good self.


I looked through your posts to see if I know you, and I don't, so I don't know where you get off talking the way you do. What I do know is that you do nothing but make your snide little remarks, and everbody is either too good natured or too unwilling to feed a troll to say anything. I, on the other hand, am going to suggest that your mother should have spent less time dancing around her purse and more time teaching you how to behave.


----------



## GBR (Aug 10, 2005)

marlinspike said:


> I looked through your posts to see if I know you, and I don't, so I don't know where you get off talking the way you do. What I do know is that you do nothing but make your snide little remarks, and everbody is either too good natured or too unwilling to feed a troll to say anything. I, on the other hand, am going to suggest that your mother should have spent less time dancing around her purse and more time teaching you how to behave.


She clearly spent a great deal more time on my education than yours did on your education. This is however a public forum and you may not like all the views expressed, that is the price of coming to it.

Over and out - take someone shopping with you in future.


----------



## marlinspike (Jun 4, 2007)

GBR said:


> She clearly spent a great deal more time on my education than yours did on your education. This is however a public forum and you may not like all the views expressed, that is the price of coming to it.
> 
> Over and out - take someone shopping with you in future.


It pays to proofread when proclaiming the superiority of your education compared to that of another.


----------



## harwellplant (Apr 16, 2007)

marlinspike said:


> It pays to proofread when proclaiming the superiority of your education compared to that of another.


absolutely, and an understatement at that.


----------



## GBR (Aug 10, 2005)

marlinspike said:


> It pays to proofread when proclaiming the superiority of your education compared to that of another.


I do - It is a better idea and mark of education not to jump to conclusions - I added some advice to you, not changed an error.

You must read your own remarks in future, I shall not.


----------



## Cajunking (Apr 30, 2010)

GBR said:


> I do - It is a better idea and mark of education not to jump to conclusions - I added some advice to you, not changed an error.
> 
> You must read your own remarks in future, I shall not.


wa t


----------



## marlinspike (Jun 4, 2007)

GBR said:


> I do - It is a better idea and mark of education not to jump to conclusions - I added some advice to you, not changed an error.
> 
> You must read your own remarks in future, I shall not.












Maybe you could ask someone else in the council house to proofread for you? This last one totally lost me.


----------

